# подбирать



## yakor

Какой глагол лучше использовать в "Он хорошо подбирал мелодии на слух"?


----------



## pqz

Если имеется в виду на английском, то: to play (music) by ear


----------



## tosamja

He was good at picking up tunes by ear.


----------



## yakor

tosamja said:


> he was good at picking up tunes by ear.


почему нужно использовать "up" тут. какой смысл это дает?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Please keep in mind rule #3



> *Be clear and provide context.*
> *Asking questions:*
> Be descriptive, specific, and succinct in your posts, to avoid misunderstandings.
> *Provide complete sentences and background information* every time  you ask  a question. This allows us to understand your question and to help you  better.  Questions or answers with non-WR links must have a brief  summary of the link's content—do not post "bare" links to external  sites.
> Thread titles must include all or part of the word/phrase being discussed.  (Avoid phrases like "translation please", "how do I say this", "I'm new" and  similar expressions.)



Threads without a full sentence and a context will be deleted.


----------



## tosamja

yakor said:


> почему нужно использовать "up" тут. какой смысл это дает?



без up совсем не имеет смысла. но вместо up можно использовать out, так будет может быть даже лучше. посмотрите вот это http://www.wordreference.com/definition/pick%20out и вот это http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2204896


----------



## yakor

Paulfromitaly said:


> Please keep in mind rule #3
> 
> 
> 
> Threads without a full sentence and a context will be deleted.


But in my thread there is full sentence I ask about. Do you understand Russian ?

Tosamja,I can't get this 
 to distinguish (sense or meaning) from or as if from a mass of detail or complication and "

 to distinguish (an object from its surroundings), as in painting: she picked out the woodwork in white"
What does it mean?


----------



## tosamja

смотрите значение 5.


----------



## yakor

tosamja, 5 понятен. Я не понимаю эти два.
5 значение подразумевает, что он подбирает мелодию, которой еще не существует. Он ее сочиняет типа. А если мелодия уже существует и он подбирает ее на слух. играя не  по нотам ?


----------



## tosamja

yakor said:


> 5 значение подразумевает, что он подбирает мелодию, которой еще не существует.



по-моему, нет.


----------



## yakor

tosamja said:


> по-моему, нет.


Ну а как же тогда подбирать мелодию в смысле "сочинять"?
  Для этой сцены он подобрал красивую мелодию на слух. Не написал, а именно подобрал. Он не знает нот и все мелодии сочиняет подбором их на слух. Но даже если бы и знал ноты, то все-равно, сначала подбирает нужную мелодию на слух, а потом записывает ее. Какой глагол тут надо использовать?


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Ну а как же тогда подбирать мелодию в смысле "сочинять"?
> Для этой сцены он подобрал красивую мелодию на слух. Не написал, а именно подобрал. Он не знает нот и все мелодии сочиняет подбором их на слух. Но даже если бы и знал ноты, то все-равно, сначала подбирает нужную мелодию на слух, а потом записывает ее. Какой глагол тут надо использовать?



Все-таки у выражения "подбирать на слух" есть вполне определенное значение: сыграть уже существующую мелодию не по нотам и не из головы, а тыкая разные клавиши или дергая разные струны и т.п. наугад или, выражаясь чеканным языком словаря, "воспроизводить на музыкальном инструменте мелодию по слуху, подыскивая верное ее выражение.". Поэтому  "Для этой сцены он подобрал красивую мелодию на слух" означает, что он не сочинил ее, а сумел воспроизвести на инструменте и использовал для этой сцены.
Вам же, видимо, нужен глагол, означающий, что он ее и придумал, и подобрал на инструменте. Не знаю, как в английском, но в русском, по-моему, для этого нет какого-то одного выражения. Нужно два.


----------



## yakor

Maroseika said:


> Не знаю, как в английском, но в русском, по-моему, для этого нет какого-то одного выражения. Нужно два.


То есть?


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> То есть?


То есть "подобрать на слух" не подразумевает сочинительства, для последнего нужно еще одно выражение. 
У человека, не обученного нотной грамоте, в голове родилась мелодия и он ее подобрал на слух на пианино.


----------



## tosamja

Maroseika said:


> То есть "подобрать на слух" не подразумевает сочинительства, для последнего нужно еще одно выражение.
> У человека, не обученного нотной грамоте, в голове родилась мелодия и он ее подобрал на слух на пианино.



Вполне согласен с вами. Мой словарь также говорит, что _подбирать мелодию_ значит "воспроизводить на музыкальном инструменте мелодию по слуху, подыскивая верное ее выражение".


----------



## yakor

tosamja said:


> Вполне согласен с вами. Мой словарь также говорит, что _подбирать мелодию_ значит "воспроизводить на музыкальном инструменте мелодию по слуху, подыскивая верное ее выражение".


Я не спорю. Значит только "pick out", mot "pick up" для этого случая?


----------



## tosamja

можно и pick up на мой взгляд.


----------

